# soap packaging



## bombus (Apr 18, 2009)

The little soap boxes with cutouts on them seem to be pretty much the same size, 3.5" x 2.5" x 1".

I've also noticed that most cutting rigs are set to cut bars from log molds  1" thick. If you cut a bar 1" thick when it is fresh, it is going to shrink. So, if you want to use the little boxes, how thick do you cut the bars?

And what do you do for larger bars?

I have tried cigar bands, but as the bar ages, it shrinks and the bands end up being loose.

I'm wondering about shrink-wrapping. If the bars are fully aged, do they continue to lose water and condense within the wrapping? or do loose cellophane wraps work?

I like the idea of boxes, but feel constrained by the available sizes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LJA (Apr 19, 2009)

I use bigger ones.  I don't have a pro cutter so my bars are bigger than most regular soap boxes, and never all the same size.  I elimated this problem with 4x4x2 boxes.  They cost me about .23 cents apiece with shipping. I'm also terrible at the whole cigar band thing.  Majorly bad.

Here's what they look like.  Maybe this would work better for ya.  You can get them at www.papermart.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the same box as LJA .(thanks again LJA) . I can't cut soap in equal sizes  to save my life . I just make sure they are over 4 oz  and less than 7oz , just kidding. They range between 4 and 4.6 .The boxes are very classy looking and a nice change from the other boxes imho.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Apr 19, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I use the same box as LJA .(thanks again LJA) .
> Kitn



Rrrrrrrrrrelcome.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Once thing I found with plastic wrap on CP ( I tried cello bags) is that the soap gets too moist - in my opinion CP needs to breath - shrink wrapping and cello bags are great for MP though....


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

I know what you're saying!

I have wanted to cut my bars thicker than 1" but finding soap boxes to fit them is near impossible (in Canada, anyway). All I can find are the 3.5 x 2.5 x 1 boxes you're talking about.

I have been using those boxes so far though, and I also have one of those wire cutters that cuts the bars 1" thick. I don't find my soaps shrink THAT much that they are really loose in the box. They shrink a couple of mm's but not enough that they really shake around in the box. If you like that size of soap, those types of boxes should work fine for you. 

I've also tried shrink wrap - I wouldn't recommend it unless you sell your soaps fast. I did an experiment over the last 2 months or so. I shrink wrapped a fresh bar of soap, and a bar that had been curing for 5+ months (so I assumed it was done shrinking). Well, the shrink wrap on the fresh bar was loose after about 3 days and just got worse.... the soap practically falls out of the wrapping now (which I expected). The soap that had cured for 5+ months before wrapping ALSO shrunk. The wrapping is not super loose, but it's loose enough that I don't like how it looks. Soooooo I won't be using shrink wrap! (I'm talking about CP soaps - if you do M&P you shouldn't have issues like this).

Same thing with cigar bands - they're frustrating because of the shrinkage. Sigh. 

I think I am going to look into those boxes LJA posted. Thanks LJA!


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey LJA, I checked out those 4x4x2 tuck top boxes from Papermart and have a question!

When I add those boxes to my cart there, the little picture that shows up beside them shows them as 4" high - not 2" high like yours are in the pic you posted. 

Are these the right ones to order? I'm wondering if their pic is just screwed up on their site. The dimensions say it is supposed to look like your boxes, but the picture they are showing is throwing me off. I just want to be sure before I go ahead and order 100 that they aren't going to be 4" high like in their pic. Hellllllllp?  Thanks!

*ETA:* Nevermind... I figured it out! I just added a different sized box to the cart and the same little square box shows up beside it. Seems they are using the same pic for all of their gift boxes. Kinda confusing!


----------



## heartsong (Apr 19, 2009)

*x*

www.tealightboxes.com  

also, you can "google" REVERSE TUCK END BOXES.  there are literally hundreds of different size boxes for soap.

in the general business forum there is a post with dozens of creative packaging sites.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Check out these boxes!!!  http://www.tealightboxes.com/Kraft_Soap_Box_with_Clover_Leaf_Window_p/4lc-100 pack.htm

ETA - look at these soap boxes as well - they have some here that are a little bigger and with different ideas  .....http://www.tealightboxes.com/category_s/5.htm.....I have bought from them and they are very good on their service


----------



## Dixie (Apr 19, 2009)

I know a lot of you probably don't have time, but....

boxes are super easy to make and you can go crazy with decorating ideas, including the punch out stamps. And ohhhhhh the paper you can buy these days. Say your making Lemon soap....you can make a box out of lemon paper! Endless fun!

I make the tuck type boxes but not the square ones. Tese are kinda like tubes that are slightly flattened out. At first I was putting a band around them, but know I print the information on want directly on the box, that way I can add a pretty ribbon or a piece of lavendar super glued on front .......


----------



## bombus (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all of your suggestions!

I love this forum! I have no soap-making buddies to bounce ideas off of.
I really appreciate the touch-stone(s)
Sorry that I didn't mention that I make CP soap, so it seems to keep shrinking.

LJA- Your photos look great! Really classy packaging. I haven't figured out how to upload photos so they show within my post. How do you do it? I've only been able to put an ImageShack link. 

Meanwhile, I think by following a link in another thread, I found this site:
http://store.scent-works.com/packaging.html

They have the window boxes in size 2 3/4" x 1 3/16" x 3 3/16"
a little bigger in several colors. They also have a 3" square box by 1.1/4" high that would work for round soaps.

You all have given me so many more ideas, though. I feel really encouraged to keep exploring!

So glad you mentioned shrink wrap, Ashley, as the only way I would have been able to try it would be to make a large purchase!

Dixie- I would love to try handmade boxes. Are there directions on the web anywhere?


----------



## Dixie (Apr 19, 2009)

Not that I am aware of. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow of the boxes and then if you want the pattern I will download it and you can print it off and resize it.


----------



## LJA (Apr 19, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> Hey LJA, I checked out those 4x4x2 tuck top boxes from Papermart and have a question!
> 
> When I add those boxes to my cart there, the little picture that shows up beside them shows them as 4" high - not 2" high like yours are in the pic you posted.
> 
> ...



Here's the link, Ashley: 

http://www.papermart.com/Product%20Page ... 19001#5412 

It's the 4th one down.  It says "novelties"and then 4x4x2.  Is that what you ordered?


----------



## LJA (Apr 19, 2009)

bombus said:
			
		

> LJA- Your photos look great! Really classy packaging. I haven't figured out how to upload photos so they show within my post. How do you do it? I've only been able to put an ImageShack link.
> 
> love to try handmade boxes. Are there directions on the web anywhere?



Aww thanks.  I use photobucket.com  Just upload your pix from that site, and there will be a little box of codes near each picture.  You just copy and paste the code that says "


----------



## LJA (Apr 19, 2009)

Dixie said:
			
		

> Not that I am aware of. I'll try to post a pic tomorrow of the boxes and then if you want the pattern I will download it and you can print it off and resize it.



Dixie, I'd love to see the pic of your boxes too.  You creative thing, you!  :wink:


----------



## Dixie (Apr 19, 2009)

Well nothing is going to compare to LJA's boxes , but here are mine.

These are the ones I was playing around with. I've narrowed it down to:
Printing on the box like the white box on the left and a ribbon.

The little tiny ones are for samples of course 

http://i643.photobucket.com/albums/uu15 ... xesgif.gif
[/img]


----------



## AshleyR (Apr 19, 2009)

Dixie... can't see your pic? 

LJA, yep those are the ones I was looking at! I actually contacted uline for the same boxes (since I'm in Canada) and they're sending me samples!


----------



## LJA (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay good, Ashley.   

No dice on the picture, Dixie.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 19, 2009)

Dixie - I love those!  Do you glue one side? I would love to have the pattern for that because that is something I would like to make for special occassions like Mother's Day & Father's Day & Christmas....  :?


----------



## Dixie (Apr 19, 2009)

OK, I'll post the pattern for you sometime tomorrow. It's easy from there to make it any size you want.

One side has a smal 1/4" tab that I put double sided tape on and then just squish it together.

This isn't light weight paper...it's heavy, almost cardstock.


----------



## LJA (Apr 20, 2009)

PILLOW BOXES!!!  Those are adorable!!  I can't believe you make those yourself!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd love to be able to make boxes like that for individual soaps! it would be ideal for all the family birthdays which are coming up in June    

The other day I came across something like it:

http://www.scor-pal.com/feb2_magazine/Soap Box Tutorial.pdf


Please post your box patterns 

 8)


----------



## Dixie (Apr 20, 2009)

Is that what they are called, pillow boxes? It's good to have a name for them lol 

You guys can make them, they really are easy. You need a scoring tool though. It's that little pencil size tool with a tiny ball on each end. You can get them anywhere they sell scrapbook stuff. What it is actually for is embossing....which was done on the pink box in my picture. Those are so cool! You buy these metal templates, tape them to a light box, put a piece of paper over it and use the embossing tool and rub in the empty space of the template.

LJA, thanks for that web site! That will make great easy gift boxes!! I don't think I would go through all the expense of decorating though. Sometimes simple is more elegant.

Ok, I will get that pattern on here sometime today.

Soap is just endless fun!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

S-F-B thank you!  I saved that tutorial to make boxes - my brain is whirling with the possibilities....


----------



## Dixie (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok girls, I uploaded it to my blog site. If that doesn't work for you for some reason just let me know.

http://luxurysoap.blogspot.com/


----------



## surf girl (Apr 20, 2009)

Soap-for-breakfast and Dixie, thanks a ton!  Those are great instructions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

*bows* 

Thank you Dixie, you are very kind for posting that pattern  

If anyone finds anymore don't be hiding them now :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh I am really liking the pillow boxes .. Thank you guys  for posting those links.

Kitn


----------



## Dixie (Apr 20, 2009)

I love sharing, and I like this forum because everyone is so friendly! Your welcome. You just have to promise to post a pic if you make one


----------



## KSL (Apr 20, 2009)

Soap_for_breakfast said:
			
		

> I'd love to be able to make boxes like that for individual soaps! it would be ideal for all the family birthdays which are coming up in June
> 
> The other day I came across something like it:
> 
> ...



OOOh, great box!  I'll have to try that, since I have a scor-pal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I promise to post a picture as soon as I make one.

Kitn


----------



## Lindy (Apr 20, 2009)

Dixie - thank you!!!


----------



## bombus (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Dixie! Your boxes are great. I love your embossing. It makes the box really special. Guess I need to get a scoring tool!


----------



## SueSue (Apr 21, 2009)

*CP Packaging*

LJA, really like your packaging.


----------



## surf girl (Apr 21, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I promise to post a picture as soon as I make one.
> 
> Kitn



Me too.  But only if it's purdy.


----------



## LJA (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: CP Packaging*



			
				SueSue said:
			
		

> LJA, really like your packaging.



Thank you, suesue


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, I really like LJA's boxes too. I think boxes like those could easily add value to the product, adding at least $1...but that is a total guess, could be more 8)


----------

